# Dikhololo



## minnow312 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a 2 bedroom Dikhololo floating week that I would like to sell. Before I advertise, I am trying to find out how to close it. I contacted the two agencies listed in  selling your timeshare section but they don't handle this resort.  I have also contacted the resort with all of the email addresses that I had. 

Does anyone know how I can get it closed if I manage to find a buyer? 

Thanks!


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 23, 2016)

I sold one of  my DIK weeks here on TUG. I received the necessary paperwork from DIK and they advised me of the proper procedure. Are they not responding to your inquiries? Keep at it until you get what you need from DIK. There was a small transfer fee that I paid them.


----------



## minnow312 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! Good to know that. Dik has been completely unresponsive.


----------

